# Fairborn Ohio swap meet



## Foxclassics (Jun 18, 2018)

The next swap meet will be the 30th of June.  Hope to see a good turn out.  See the attached flyer. 





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 19, 2018)

Neat fun show


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 29, 2018)

Tomorrow


----------



## Foxclassics (Jun 29, 2018)

Yes

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 29, 2018)

Hope its a good turn out.Ill be looking for some Huffy muscle bike parts


----------



## Foxclassics (Jun 30, 2018)

Great turnout today! Thanks everyone that came out today! Here's some pictures of the swap meet today. 





























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 30, 2018)

Found some good parts today


----------



## Foxclassics (Jun 30, 2018)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Found some good parts today



Yes, I to found some great parts and sold a couple bicycles. Thanks for coming out. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 30, 2018)

It was a good day bigger everytime


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 21, 2018)

Surely the next swap isn't on the 28th?????

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 21, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> Surely the next swap isn't on the 28th?????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Yes it is. I'll be at Portland the 26th and 27th but will be at Link's and Kinks swap meet the 28th. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 21, 2018)

This Saturday , let's hope for good weather and turnout


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 21, 2018)

Planning on the drive down on Saturday


----------

